# Crushing Aquasoil??? ok or not?



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

So, I have a little nano I want to start up and have some leftover normal AS from a previous setup. I would like a more fine substrate but will I lose too many nutrients by crushing the aquasoil into finer particles? I dont want to shell out $15 for some powder AS when Im only going to use 2 handfuls of it. The tank is a 6 inch cube btw. What do you guys think?


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

It's sort of a soft substrate. How are you going to crush it? 

It's dry right? If not it would probably turn to mud.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, its dry. I was going to put it in a glad "tough" bag and "grind" it with one of those things you grind pepper with. I have no idea what its called. looks like this:


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

screename said:


> Yes, its dry. I was going to put it in a glad "tough" bag and "grind" it with one of those things you grind pepper with. I have no idea what its called. looks like this:


"mortar and pestle"

Try a small batch first, may make mud.


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

mmmm yeah it doesnt work. It'll turn to mud.

If you want smaller particles try a bag of the powder version...its smaller
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?...id=268&zenid=0e007e3284bf03f6712ea90a29dd34e5


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

even when dry it will turn to powder, which will turn to mud with water


----------



## boasist (May 14, 2007)

is this aquasoil closer in size/texture to flourite or eco complete?


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

I have no idea...never used anything but AS...maybe someone else can answer?


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

boasist said:


> is this aquasoil closer in size/texture to flourite or eco complete?


Its closer to size in eco


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

smaller then eco.....

I wouldn't think it to work since it's baked together or whatever it is. I don't see any harm in trying......wait.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Naw, it doesn't work.........

Aquasoil Amazonia....









Aquasoil meets it's maker....









Aqasoil after the meeting.....

















Crushed Aquasoil in a bit of water.....


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Dude, we have 3 sources for ADA products here in town.....stop BSing and pick up the phone.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

HAHAHAHAH I know I know. fish gallery and city pets are out of it and ADG I wouldnt get it until tuesday. I need it SATURDAY!


----------



## chard (Jul 10, 2005)

So does Aqua Soil turn to mud over time or only when you introduce it to 'it's maker' ? I'm kind of interested in the lifespan of this stuff as opposed to eco.
..
..
Gah, saw your reply to my other post, Marc. Thanks for the info.


----------

